# LOGO, what do you think? Thanks :o)



## ukreal1 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## tirediron (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice - an excellent bit of graphic design!  My only concern is that with that shade of pink (and it may just be my horribly uncalibrated work monitor) that there could be an unintentional association with breast cancer.


----------



## scoutwes (Jun 17, 2008)

I really like that logo. Did you make it yourself? I like the layout and you still got your people love life in there


----------



## ukreal1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks guys,
no I didn't make it, I wouldn't know where to start. My designer friend hooked me up because I did his wife's maternity photos. The pink has grown on me, it was my idea to have it, then I thought 'I am not sure' but now I like it (I think LOL)...:lmao:


----------



## ukreal1 (Jun 19, 2008)

OK, anyone else, I am sure there are some other opinions out there???


----------



## Sarah23 (Jun 19, 2008)

It might look better on black...it wont be so bright. 

I love creating logos...it so fun  I spent WAYY too much time making ones for myself. 

Im not CRAZY about the pink...but like I said...it may look better if it was on black.


----------



## TheOtherBob (Jun 19, 2008)

I like it -- I'm not loving the pink, because it seems a bit too bright (although even another shade of pink might fix that).  

Is the other part purple?  If so, then what if you changed the purple parts to black?  It may be the interplay between hot pink and hot purple that's so...bright.


----------



## ukreal1 (Jun 19, 2008)

oh I see, you mean the logo ON black background, not the logo in black, right? It's def. bright I will agree on that LOL


----------



## husky_mom (Jun 19, 2008)

I too see it a bit too bright.... perhaps changing the background  or the purple parts to black as suggested might make it  more easy onthe eyes...

to me...pink and purple just don´t work and are too girlie.. to me.. (I´m not a pink person ) but if used correctly thay can do wonders.. maybe just different shades....

the overall idea is very nice though


----------



## sunlioness (Jun 19, 2008)

husky_mom said:


> I too see it a bit too bright.... perhaps changing the background  or the purple parts to black as suggested might make it  more easy onthe eyes...
> 
> to me...pink and purple just don´t work and are too girlie.. to me.. (I´m not a pink person ) but if used correctly thay can do wonders.. maybe just different shades....
> 
> the overall idea is very nice though



Totally agree.


----------



## ukreal1 (Jun 19, 2008)

the purple is actually meant to be blue and is showing up blue on my comp, maybe blueishy/purple... I became a pink person a few yrs ago, don't know how, I am not a girlie girl, more like a tomboy! But I do love that hibiscusy pink )
The other color combo I had been thinking of were all shades of blue, but I thought that was too boring, maybe trow some turquoise in there...he is also making me the package to contain all white and all black...
P


----------



## notoriouslightning (Jun 19, 2008)

I like the second over the first.  Either way I thinks its a nice design.


----------



## husky_mom (Jun 19, 2008)

It´s not the greatest example... but just a try to imporve the purple...

I mixed black and purple with airbrush... it´s just meant to give an idea of color... just that...so don´t worry it´s splotchy...


----------



## husky_mom (Jun 19, 2008)

oops... sorry for the edit... I just saw you had not ok..I thought I saw ok to edit a lil while ago.... sorry....(although is not a pic but sorry anyway... will just wait for you to see and I´ll take it down)


----------



## Crosby (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't know, I like the original. But I do agree that a darker background would help. 

Hey Uk, how's Okinawa? I was there in 1992, Camp Hansen.


----------



## nynfortoo (Jun 20, 2008)

I like it. It's quite bold, clean and professional.

I'm not _too_ sold on the colours, though I have no strong objections to them.

I don't like the 'People. Love. Life' strapline. Not to say I don't like it _as_ a strapline  I just think three lines of text in a logo is a bit over-kill and steals attention from the overall design.


----------



## ukreal1 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks all,well he has send me the zip file with everything, so pink it is, for now at least! Hey, I can change it later if I like, I am not nike or adidas here!! LOL
no probs Husky Mom, n I signed up I just checked that, but I don't really care, I'll probs change it when I can be bothered! the thing is I really don't like purple, the first one he sent me was lilac (yuk)...can you do me a blue/turquoise one just so I can see...He is sending me both versions, with the tag line and without. I have used that line for years on my little cards I had made up. I like it because it is like a sentence and also separate.

Crosby - Okinawa is beautiful. We are living in Hamby town right by araha beach and it is HOT (as you well know!) No typhoons yey. Check my sig for some photos, I did a couple of maternity shoots on araha! Going Okuma this weekend!


----------



## Crosby (Jun 21, 2008)

nynfortoo said:


> I don't like the 'People. Love. Life' strapline. Not to say I don't like it _as_ a strapline  I just think three lines of text in a logo is a bit over-kill and steals attention from the overall design.


 
I respect your opinion, but I think the strapline is creative, informative and I like how it can be taken with each word one at a time created by the period, "People." - 'Love.' - "Life." and I like how you could take it as a sentence, saying 'People Love Life'.


----------



## nynfortoo (Jun 23, 2008)

Crosby said:


> I respect your opinion, but I think the strapline is creative, informative and I like how it can be taken with each word one at a time created by the period, "People." - 'Love.' - "Life." and I like how you could take it as a sentence, saying 'People Love Life'.



No worries; it's all subjective after all!

I think better placement of 'People. Love. Life' would do it for me, though I can't see where I'd prefer it.


----------



## Mary-Beth (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice logo, ukreal. Maybe you can use magenta instead of pink, for standardization.


----------



## Mary-Beth (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice logo, ukreal. Maybe you can use magenta instead of pink, for standardization.


----------



## StillImage (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't see the problem with the pink, a bit to kitsch for my taste but that is my taste. If your going to use it, I would use the pink, I am lost at where it has anything to do with the Breast Cancer logo, thats a ribbon and does not make everything pink related to that cause. Just stick to white letterhead and such, I really don't think it would work on a dark background. For the image your shooting for the pink ones are the ones you should use. I am just missing what the People. Love. Life. is for but if you like it and are happy with it go for it, see what your clienteles reaction is. Logos and such are personal and if your clients have a positive response to it use it. Out of the two I think you should use the second one without the other words, looks cleaner and more professional, the People. Love. Life. one you may just end up spending more time explaining it then it is worth.


----------

